# [TUTORIAL] How-to Post an Image or Attachment



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

This tutorial has been moved to the guide.

Click here to view: http://www.routerforums.com/guide/2.html


----------



## Bigen (Oct 7, 2006)

OK john I think I am fighting a losing battle, this whole set up is strange to me
I will try again to send you a picture....PoPs


----------



## dwboxes (Dec 5, 2006)

*Recent boxes*

This is a picture of my most recently completed box. Its made from elm with a burr elm veneered lid. 
Like most of my work, I've used an oil finish for this box.
The box measures 10"2 x 7" and is just under 4" high.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking box DW. I like the dove tails.


----------



## Gonecrazytoday (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help of the tutorial for posting pics. Is there a way to make pics smaller to post. Some of my pics were to large.
If you ain't learning you ain't living,
Gonecrazytoday,


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gonecrazytoday said:


> Thanks for the help of the tutorial for posting pics. Is there a way to make pics smaller to post. Some of my pics were to large.
> If you ain't learning you ain't living,
> Gonecrazytoday,



There is but not on the forum. Dowload this free program, it's pretty easy to do:

http://www.irfanview.com/

After downloading open the program and under File hit the OPen link and find the file on your computer. Go to the Image link on the tool bar and select from the drop down the Resize/Resample link. Select the 640 X 480 option on the menu and click ok. Then go to File on the menu bar and from the drop down select save as and either rename it or find the original file and double click it and when it asks if you want to replace the original click yes and you are done. Very easy and great free program. Been using it for about 10 years now. 

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

*Kitchen Cabinets*

I finally finished redoing the kitchen cabinets. Cutting some doors and routing some others for glass. That was the easy part. I purchased some Simi Gloss Latex Enamel to paint them with, after sanding and prepping with primer. The paint was on and after more than two weeks was tacky to the touch. So I sanded them again, this time the paint rolled off in little balls while sanding. I finally finished and applied some new paint from another store and within a half hour was dry to the touch. I don't have any idea what was wrong with the first paint. but everything is ok now.
I hope my first try at posting photos goes well.
Take care.
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Doyle 

But the next time you want to post something like this you should put it under the Show N' Tell 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/


Mike or Mark may move this post for you, they do that sometimes...


Bj 









Doyle said:


> I finally finished redoing the kitchen cabinets. Cutting some doors and routing some others for glass. That was the easy part. I purchased some Simi Gloss Latex Enamel to paint them with, after sanding and prepping with primer. The paint was on and after more than two weeks was tacky to the touch. So I sanded them again, this time the paint rolled off in little balls while sanding. I finally finished and applied some new paint from another store and within a half hour was dry to the touch. I don't have any idea what was wrong with the first paint. but everything is ok now.
> I hope my first try at posting photos goes well.
> Take care.
> Doyle


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I've followed the above directions, and everything went smoothly, but when I tried to preview my posting, the pics don't appear. What did I do wrong? The initial posting work shows the files as having been uploaded, but they don't show up on the preview. Any ideas?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

They don't show in preview.


----------



## Jimmy Harbour (Jun 25, 2007)

*Woodworking Project*

This is a desk I built for my computer. It is made out of walnut and has a black granite inlaid top. The sides are made with raised panels, the drawers are made out of cypress with lock joints. They are faced off with walnut profiled with a thumbnail roundover. The drawer slides are made with a runner in the drawer cavity and a channeled mating piece in the bottom of the drawer. They slide very nice. The pullout for the keyboard is made using 20" drawer slides. The desk is 7' feet long.


----------



## robertk (Nov 5, 2008)

*First dove tail box*

This was my first attempt at making a box with dove tails. the box is 10 by 12 and will be used to keep my router items like wrenches,bushings, and misc items in so they will be close to my router table and in one spot.


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

Cabinets look nice. Your location caught my eye. I live in Caruthers, which is about 15 mi. south of Fresno. Just thought I would say Hi...
good luck cya, Mel


----------

